# OSTRICH VYNIL?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

IVE HEARD THAT OSTRICH VYNIL FADES OUT AND LOSES COLOR QUICKLY? ANY ONE KNOW HOW WELL IT HOLDS UP COLOR WISE AS WELL?


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 9 2010, 06:45 AM~19023737
> *IVE HEARD THAT OSTRICH VYNIL FADES OUT AND LOSES COLOR QUICKLY? ANY ONE KNOW HOW WELL IT HOLDS UP COLOR WISE AS WELL?
> *


I did the whole interior of a 86'caprice with custom pillows for show an that was 2years ago and its still holding up. just take care of your product dont let it dry out an dont use cheap cleaning products. My shop only uses lexol for our leather and vinyl try to find it.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

my friend has his 93-93 fleetwood top done in gray vinyl and its faded a lil but its been on for about 4 years, still looks good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

looks good thanks for ur input!


----------



## ohioduce (Jan 28, 2007)

WHERE U GET THAT FROM AND WHATS THE BRAND AND WHAT COLORS THEY GOT AND THE PRICE


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

I get mine from Keystone Bros, but you need a resell licence


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

I have had mine in my car for about 3 years and haven had any problems with fading.









Here is the interior before it was all installed good shot of front and back seats


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

$26 a yrd....


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

customers 72 lemans i did


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

IT SHOULD HOLD UP AS GOOD AS ALMOST ANY OTHER VINYL, BUT AS WITH EVERYTHING ELSE, YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR. i DID A BARBER CHAIR WITH RED LIKE 5 YEARS AGO AND ITS FINE STILL...THEN AGAIN ITS INSIDE THE HOUSE. HAHA! :thumbsup:


----------



## houndstooth1964 (Dec 8, 2010)

I had ostrich vinyl in my last ride... It was AWESOME. NO fading, scratching, or wear. 

Mine was also nice and soft. The advances in vinyl has been amazing.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

any body got a website to order?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 20 2011, 03:09 AM~19646747
> *any body got a website to order?
> *


X2


----------



## sancuztoms (Jan 25, 2009)

two yrs now


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

IS THIS VINYL TOO LIGHT TO USE?


http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=OSTRICH1


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah that dont have a good wear affect.you know when you have a fake leather coat and it starts to peel thats exactly what that material will do.try and see if you have a keyston brothers. or a perfect fit McDonald. in your area.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by merecido_@Jan 26 2011, 10:56 AM~19702281
> *yeah that dont have a good wear affect.you know when you have a fake leather coat and it starts to peel thats exactly what that material will do.try and see if you have a keyston brothers. or a perfect fit McDonald. in your area.
> *


OKAY THANKS.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancuztoms_@Jan 23 2011, 02:34 PM~19675231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sickk!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

cool... yeah i didnt think it would give me any problems,,,, this local hater, swears up and down the bumps turn white and all this and that... but i didnt think so at all.


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

he must wear skinny jeans then....


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

Almost 4 years old in the Hot Arizona Heat ! :biggrin: No issues
Keystone bros!!


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

could you use this on the top of a cutlass


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

I have it on the seats of my Harley. That will last forever. My bike gets rained on, has been snowed on and sits out in 110 in the summer. 2 years and it still looks good.


----------



## merecido (Nov 25, 2010)

its a good choice if you take the time to take care of it ..just like anything else


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jan 31 2011, 06:01 PM~19748535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE THOSE SEATS OUT OF?


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 31 2011, 08:16 AM~19743883
> *cool... yeah i didnt think it would give me any problems,,,, this local hater, swears up and down the bumps turn white and all this and that... but i didnt think so at all.
> *


 :angry: we will find that hater


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maricoparider_@Jan 31 2011, 08:01 PM~19748535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS REALLY NICE...
:biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 3 2011, 01:02 PM~19777229
> *WHAT ARE THOSE SEATS OUT OF?
> *


84 and up monte carlo buckets

keystone is all we use best quality and the bitch that works there is bad!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by merecido_@Jan 31 2011, 08:38 AM~19744888
> *he must wear skinny jeans then....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 16 2011, 09:14 PM~19888881
> *THIS IS REALLY NICE...
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro originals seats just took off headrest to give it a custom look !


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats clean. I'm deleating the headrests from the Big body too. Fuck those tv's...


----------



## sancuztoms (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

ostrich VYNIL no, can hold up for years as long as you treat it with like meguiars and not let it dry up, that goes for regular vynil as well. its the REAL ostrich that wont last and i wouldnt use myself, on a daily driver a year at the most, a weekend cruiser just alittle more. its cause real ostrich where the feathers come out, thats the bumps it has. theyre pressed flat but where the feather was theres still the hole. so picture it like a tear or hole in leather, keep putting stress on it and even if you treat it itll still tear and open more. but vynil no its durable and good. out here in so cal the yard at j and j fabrics goes for 14 bucks a yard. 10 yards does a whole car seats, door panels and headliner. youll have some left over to play with in the trunk. and yes advancement in vynil has come a long way. now theres marine vynils that look and feel exactly like leather, only difference is it doesnt smell like leather


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

im no expert but what i have done came out nice








i just need to find better glue


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

if you dont plan on spraying the glue then go to home depot and buy DAP contact cement it comes in a can that you can brush on but be careful and let it sit before tacking both sides....
i use this all the time for trim pieces that im too lazy to get the glue gun and comp. going


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

CUTLASS ON 24S BLACK OSTRICH


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

My old caddi.. me and my pops did it, and i olny got to enjoy the seats for 4 days vinyl came from keystone! expensive but they got the good shit


----------



## rybredd (Jan 8, 2012)

tandyleatherfactory.com has a pretty good selection of materials and dyes


----------

